# 2011 Calgary Stampede - Questions



## jlwquilter

Hi. DH, me and DD (she'll be 12 by then) are traveling to Glacier for a week, and then on to Banff. While there the Calgary Stampede will be on. My DH is SO EXCITED by this. We definitely want to see a rodeo and a chuckwagon race.

Tickets are now on sale for 2011.

Does anyone have any input on what days are best to go... less crowded maybe but still a good rodeo and race day? We won't be able to do the Saturdays as we'll be coming in from Glacier the fiirst Saturday and flying out the last Saturday. So is Sunday better than a weekday or not to go?

Where are the better seats in the grandstand? We are not interested in the Lazy S (lounge and meals) package. Just decent (great!!) seats not looking into the glaring sun or getting too fried baking in the sun. Prices are not cheap so want to get the most out of what we buy.

I am thinking of doing one long day at the Stampede as we do want to see the other areas around Banff. Does anyone feel strongly that this is a bad plan??

Any and all ideas much appreciated!


----------



## eal

I would recommend going mid-week, say Tuesday or Wednesday.  For seating at the Grandstand, I would recommend Main Level 2 Rows FF through NN, which are sheltered by the overhang above.


----------



## AKE

You really can't see it all in a day - we have tried this twice and always there were things that we were not able to see / do.


----------



## jlwquilter

Thanks eal! That is very helpful indeed!!

We don't really expect to see everything but as we have been to lots of fairs and live rural ourselves, some of the more country type items we feel we can skip. I guess I am leaning toward skipping a bit of the Stampede instead of skimping too much on the natural spendor of Banff and the surrounding areas. We've got cows (8 in my own pasture) here but are a little short on bears, elk, etc.


----------



## GregD

Just so you know...The rodeo and chuckwagon races are two different events. The rodeo runs in the afternoon while the chucks are part of the evening grandstand show! I don't think it really matters what day you go. What ever day works best for you book that day. Good choice choosing to spend more time in Banff!


----------



## jlwquilter

Thanks Greg, I think so too - spending more time in Banff and the surrounding area is more to our liking.

I haven't purchased tickets yet as I am waiting to see how the TSA stuff shakes out. We just cancelled our flights to Cancun for March break (airline had a schedule chage so we were able to take advantage of that to get our $$ back without a big fight). I don't want to get myself into a similar situation until we are pretty sure we are going to go. I can only hope that there will still be some good seats left for both events if we do go.


----------



## shagnut

T'he calgary stampede was one of my fav things I did on my Canadian trip, but nothing beats the natural beauty of the Canadian Rockies.  I have pics from my trip I'd be glad to share with you . Just pm me.  shaggy


----------



## Tacoma

Getting tickets should not be a problem except maybe for the final Sunday.  You can wait until you firm up your schedule to buy tickets.  If you don't want to spend 2 days at the Stampede I would pick either the rodeo event or the chuckwagons.  I thonk seeing 2 in one day is too much.  

Joan


----------



## jlwquilter

Thanks for the addtional inputs! I think I'll have to make a decison in about 6-8 weeks, when airfares drop. Hopefully!


----------



## janej

*Level 2, Club house or Level 5*

I am looking to buy my family Evening Show tickets also.  I found Level 2, level 5 or Club house tickets price very close to each other.  It is hard to tell if Level 2 seats are elevated.  Would level 5 or club house seats actually offer better view?


----------



## jlwquilter

janej said:


> I am looking to buy my family Evening Show tickets also.  I found Level 2, level 5 or Club house tickets price very close to each other.  It is hard to tell if Level 2 seats are elevated.  Would level 5 or club house seats actually offer better view?



What sites are you looking at? What are the prices? I have just booked our airfare and need to start buying tickets to stuff.


----------



## janej

jlwquilter said:


> What sites are you looking at? What are the prices? I have just booked our airfare and need to start buying tickets to stuff.



http://cs.calgarystampede.com/tickets/evening-show.html

http://cs.calgarystampede.com/tickets/rodeo.html


----------



## shagnut

The night show is phenominal!!!


----------



## jlwquilter

janej said:


> http://cs.calgarystampede.com/tickets/evening-show.html
> 
> http://cs.calgarystampede.com/tickets/rodeo.html



Yes, that's where I've been looking too. I am really dismayed at the prices! For 3 of us it's $150 CN for the rodeo and between $250-$300 for the evening program. That's really expensive to see two events and a stage show IMHO. And thtose are for mediocre seats too!

Anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## badbeatjackpot

I moved to Calgary 3 years ago and am amazed by the Stampede Every Year.  The city really does shut down for that one week while the Stampede is going on.
From Free Stampede Breakfasts in the Down Town Core to the parade, and deep fried corn dogs, I don't mind acting like a tourist for that 1 week.

They also have free concerts playing on the Coca Cola Stage in the Stampede so it's worthwhile to check who's performing on what date.  I've seen some famous people on that stage.

They usually have sneak a peak ($2 admission) on Thurs (the night before the real Stampede begins)

I've watched the Grand Stand Show  once and I enjoyed it.  I wouldn't say its specatcular but its worth watching.

Fairmont Banff Springs Hotel has a nice brunch on Sundays.  I just went this weekend for my b-day.


----------



## janej

I bought 5 tickets for the Evening show for $278.   I played with the seat selection and settled down on section 515, row B, seats 99-103.  I thought the seat was good for the price range.  I was ready to pay more but found these are the best choice for the price.  We only have two days for Calgary.  I planned the evening show for the first night because my dad has an early flight out on the second day.  I still have not decided on the rodeo show.  I think it is too much to do both on one day, but not sure if we should do that on the second day without dad.  Advice, any one?  I tend to schedule too much activities.  Some days, DH and kids just enjoy having nothing planned.


----------



## jlwquilter

janej said:


> I bought 5 tickets for the Evening show for $278.   I played with the seat selection and settled down on section 515, row B, seats 99-103.  I thought the seat was good for the price range.  I was ready to pay more but found these are the best choice for the price.  We only have two days for Calgary.  I planned the evening show for the first night because my dad has an early flight out on the second day.  I still have not decided on the rodeo show.  I think it is too much to do both on one day, but not sure if we should do that on the second day without dad.  Advice, any one?  I tend to schedule too much activities.  Some days, DH and kids just enjoy having nothing planned.



I very much appreciate you sharing your information. I think we are going to take a different approach and see how that works out - or doesn't!

I sure hope the weather will be wonderful during the whole Stampede!


----------



## shagnut

My humble opinion is I like to see things different from what I can do at home. The rodeo is a rodeo of which I've seen many but I had never seen a chuckwagon race or the great performance put on at night. If I were to choose one it would be the night show. ( Don't throw eggs at me , I did enjoy the rodeo!!) I liked the whole experience, the free breakfasts, the happy people, the dog show, the food, the concerts, etc. It was an amazing experience, the hospitality of the canadians equal or surpass Southern Hospitality.  I even stayed with a tugger overnight at their house ( and we didn't even know each other) It's been 5 yrs and we still stay in touch. 

I tell everyone if they have a chance GO TO CANADA !!!!!

May your trip be half as fun as mine and you will have a wonderful time!!

shaggy


----------



## janej

*Just got back*

We had a great trip.  Spent two days at the Stampede.  We went in with the evening show tickets on the first day, enjoyed visiting various exhibitions, the ice show, sheep sheering contests and the cattle penning competition.   The evening show was wonderful.  We did not plan to go on the second day at all.  But DS13 really really wanted to see the rodeo show.  They stopped selling tickets online that day.  I called the box office and they only had ticket in section 501 (top left or right) for $40 each.   My son said he would rather stand.  They sell standing tickets for $12, but only at the box office.  When we got there, the line was very long.  By the time we got in, we only watched two events (out of six).  But we were happy that we got to see it at all.  The box office sells same day tickets for $12 standing and $20 with seats.  It might work well for people who do not go on the busiest day.

We also found that parking at the Stampede was not as bad as expected.  Since we are not familiar with the city, we could not really figure out where to park and take the public transportation.  We ended up parking right next to the Saddledome for $20.  It ended up costing us less.

Hope this helps someone for planning a future trip.  

Jane


----------



## jlwquilter

YES! It helped a great deal - thank you VERY MUCH!  

We went last Friday (Day 8 of the Stampede). We dorve from Banff and it took less than 90 minutes, even with the heavy traffic once we got close to the Stampede.

Based on your experience we stuck with traffic and parked in the Olympic Way (Saddledome) parking lot and paid $20. This was the same cost as parking way far away and much eaasier to deal with than parking downtown and trying to figure out the metro system. At 11:30am Friday there was ALOT of parking in the lot. I was really surprised but pleased.

I bought day of tickets - $12 standing for the Rodeo (should have paid the $20 for seats as it was hot and standing for that long really got to DD) and $25 for seats on the end for the chucks and evening show. Again I got lucky and was in and out of line for tickets within a few minutes. Later on I saw the line was longer but not anywhere near crazy as I was led to expect.

We enjoyed the rodeo but even at the standing rail (as close as you can get to the action) felt far away as a stage and all sorts of equipmnent was between us and the ring. We ended up watching everything on the video screen - could have watched it on TV and seen more and been more comfortable  . Events moved from one end of the ring to the other and if you were at the 'wrong end' it was impossible to see anything live. Dh said he was amazed at the number of people standing around socializing and not even paying the least attention to the rodeo.

The chuckwagon races were interesting but again, due to the stadium shape you could only see the very start (which is a confused jumble of wagons and riders), the middle/back section and the finish of the race - about half of it in total. We joined in with making 'bets' with each otehr on which color would win but overall, it was a good experience to have once but I wouldn't pay to see it again as it was set up.

The evening show was just plain bizarre as a 'show'. It seemed like someone got a bunch of leftover acts from a variety of sources and then tried to string them together in some sort of story (the story was just plain bizarre too and made no sense). Honestly, if I ever have an acid trip I think it would be like this show! However, if you ignored the 'story' and just enjoyed the acts as seperate entities unto themselves, it was decent and had some interesting acts. I am SO glad I didn't pay $70 or more per ticket though!

We thoroughly enjoyed the fireworks!

If we ever did the Stampede again I would not go to either the rodeo or the chucks/evening show and just go to all the things Jane did! Which is exactly how we do our local fair  .


----------

